# white smoke



## vinny (Apr 28, 2004)

i have a 1992 240sx automatic. yesterday i had trouble starting and white smoke came out of the muffler. the car was just given a complete tune up wires,plugs,rotor,distcap etc. update had trouble starting it today white smoke coming out of muffler,it smells like gas.compression check was given all ok... maybe the fuel regalator???? any suggestions thanks vinny


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i dont know but i think your burning oil dude.....dont quote me on this one, but wait for some one more experienced.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

any oil in your coolant?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Loki said:


> i dont know but i think your burning oil dude.....dont quote me on this one, but wait for some one more experienced.


Blue smoke is Oil burn right?


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

Auto Smoke 101:

light blue is oil. 

white fluffy that disappears is water (plus it will smell like pancake syrup).

fuel is black.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If it smells like fuel, you may have an injector leaking. Try hooking up a fuel pressure gauge in line between the fuel filter and the injector rail. Then start it to see what the operating fuel pressure is. Try disonnecting the vacuum line to the pressure regulator and plugging it. The fuel pressure should go up and back down when you reconnect it.
Then more importantly shut it off and monitor the pressure gauge. The pressure shouldn't drop more than a few pounds in an hour. If it drops quickly or quite a bit then clamp off the return line, and turn the ignition switch to the on position but don't start it. Turn it off again and if it stops dropping then your regulator is bad. If it still drops then your one or several of your injectors are leaking. 
You can either test and replace them, have them cleaned and/or rebuilt, or try running a can of BG 44K with about 3/4 tank of premium fuel thru it and then replace your fuel filter with a new Nissan factory filter. I have found that the BG in the slightly higher concentration is a super fuel system, top end, and even O2 sensor cleaner. Give that a try and let us know what happens.

Troy


----------



## vinny (Apr 28, 2004)

my mechanic did a fuel regalator test believe or not the same way you said he did. regalator ok. he had the car runnning for over a hour no white smoke he also took it on the hway no white smoke. he said a injector might have been stuck.i took it home and drove it...seems everthing is good ....the white smoke started on a rainny day i will keep you updated...thanks to everyone greatly appreciate the help.....


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would still recommend running the BG 44K thru a regular tank full as a preventative measure because if they are sticky once they will only get progressively worse. Just my thought though.

troy


----------



## vinny (Apr 28, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> I would still recommend running the BG 44K thru a regular tank full as a preventative measure because if they are sticky once they will only get progressively worse. Just my thought though.
> 
> troy


ok today is saturday may 1 started up the car with no problem drove around for about 30minutes came home washed it. after about 1 hr. car did not want to start just clicking.. gave the car a jump after 5 minutes it started..great news but believe it or not white smoke again ......need help thanks vinny


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

vinny said:


> ok today is saturday may 1 started up the car with no problem drove around for about 30minutes came home washed it. after about 1 hr. car did not want to start just clicking.. gave the car a jump after 5 minutes it started..great news but believe it or not white smoke again ......need help thanks vinny


You may also check the ignition coil it sounds as though it might be a little flakey. Go to the thread "crank no start" I posted how to test the coil in there.

Troy


----------



## devilshalo (May 2, 2004)

I too have white smoke coming from my 92 240SX, but it happens when I'm going >50mph. I also notice a loss of power, like a sputter. Idles ok. Coolant seems fine. Many places I've checked seem to point towards a blown head gasket. Just getting as many opinions as possible. 

This all took place in the past 5 days. I was driving a little harder than usual one night and the next day I noticed the smoke. Checked my oil levels, was a little low so I threw a couple more quarts in and *poof* I'm playing SpyHunter all of a sudden.


----------



## vinny (Apr 28, 2004)

may 4 2004 mechanic says its my third injector... disconneted it white smoke stops .. connected it back white smoke begins.....i told him switch injectors before getting another one.. all other test says its not the head.... confused... what can it beee... thanks vinny


----------



## vinny (Apr 28, 2004)

devilshalo said:


> I too have white smoke coming from my 92 240SX, but it happens when I'm going >50mph. I also notice a loss of power, like a sputter. Idles ok. Coolant seems fine. Many places I've checked seem to point towards a blown head gasket. Just getting as many opinions as possible.
> 
> This all took place in the past 5 days. I was driving a little harder than usual one night and the next day I noticed the smoke. Checked my oil levels, was a little low so I threw a couple more quarts in and *poof* I'm playing SpyHunter all of a sudden.


 how many miles do you have... my mechanic believes its not the head gasket it the injector..going crazy with this


----------



## vinny (Apr 28, 2004)

James said:


> any oil in your coolant?


no oil in coolant mechanic believes it the 3rd injector leaking fuel...white smoke .....help


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

replace the injector then, its not really hard. Its much easier than a blown head gasket so be happy!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey devil, if you have a blown head gasket, replace it ASAP.... if you continue to drive like that your motor will be fucked over and almost beyond repair in like a month at the latest.plus just a FYI if you drive around with a blown head gasket, your oil and water/coolant is mixing together. antifreeze will seize your rings. another reason to fix it now lol


----------



## vinny (Apr 28, 2004)

James said:


> replace the injector then, its not really hard. Its much easier than a blown head gasket so be happy!


i have have no problem with replacing the injector.. it just dont make sense because of all the white smoke i will see my mechanic tomorrow thanks vinny


----------



## vinny (Apr 28, 2004)

Kelso said:


> hey devil, if you have a blown head gasket, replace it ASAP.... if you continue to drive like that your motor will be fucked over and almost beyond repair in like a month at the latest.plus just a FYI if you drive around with a blown head gasket, your oil and water/coolant is mixing together. antifreeze will seize your rings. another reason to fix it now lol


just trying to find out what is going on with all this white smoke i told him to change the injector lets hope thanks vinny


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Enthalpy said:


> Auto Smoke 101:
> 
> light blue is oil.
> 
> ...


Auto Smoke 201:

Should you shift gears and hear a huge bang, followed by metal crashing, and a sudden thick cloud of black smoke billowing out of your engine bay, your transmission has just exploded. Trust me, I know.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Check the oil dipstick for a milky residue, and smell the exhuast if it has a sweet smell to it then your head gasket is gone. It may not be too noticable at the moment but it'll definately get worse quick and cause more damage, if it's the head gasket and isn't looked after now for the little bit of $$$ it'll cost you alot of $$$ later!


----------



## vinny (Apr 28, 2004)

new94 said:


> Check the oil dipstick for a milky residue, and smell the exhuast if it has a sweet smell to it then your head gasket is gone. It may not be too noticable at the moment but it'll definately get worse quick and cause more damage, if it's the head gasket and isn't looked after now for the little bit of $$$ it'll cost you alot of $$$ later!


so far oil is ok.... thanks vinny


----------



## devilshalo (May 2, 2004)

Kelso said:


> hey devil, if you have a blown head gasket, replace it ASAP.... if you continue to drive like that your motor will be fucked over and almost beyond repair in like a month at the latest.plus just a FYI if you drive around with a blown head gasket, your oil and water/coolant is mixing together. antifreeze will seize your rings. another reason to fix it now lol


Yeah, I'm not driving it and after checking my oil again, it's coming out creamy so I know it's a leak somewhere. Now the fun begins as I try to replace the head gasket myself.  Not like I have the cash to take it to a mechanic. Friggin Chilton's guide isn't helping me much. I have a KA24DE DOHC.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea i bought my first car with a blown head gasket....i never drove it or even started it until i finished repairs......i spent over a 1000 dollars on the motor...mainly replacement parts....it was way worse than just a head gasket....it was like a blown head gasket but they probably did a lap of america on that head gasket....it was fuckedddddd


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

As I said in my original post an injector was probably leaking or sticking. Please go buy some BG 44K. It will clear up your problem in one tank full I promise.

Troy


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Kelso said:


> yea i bought my first car with a blown head gasket....i never drove it or even started it until i finished repairs......i spent over a 1000 dollars on the motor...mainly replacement parts....it was way worse than just a head gasket....it was like a blown head gasket but they probably did a lap of america on that head gasket....it was fuckedddddd


lol a lap on a america with that headgasket, funny.


----------



## vinny (Apr 28, 2004)

just wanted to thank all of you for the help...... my mechanic took out injector it was really bad...its been replaced.....got it back monday 5/10/04 drove it all day so far so good....hope no more problems thanks again vinny.....


----------

